#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > درخواست: نیاز به درایو کارت تبدیل snazzi مدل -saa7130

## sohrab-az

از دوستان اگرکسی راهنمایی در خصوص درایو این مدل برای نصب در ویندوز 7دارند راهنمایی بفرماید
برای ویندوز xpدارم ولی با تعویض ویندوز به  مشکل برخورد کردم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

این درایور رو تست بزنید 
http://s345181312.onlinehome.us/down...920.110920.zip

----------

*sohrab-az*

----------


## sohrab-az

آدرس مشکل داره هنگام دانلود با ارور برخورد شد .

----------


## sohrab-az

کسی نبود جواب درست حسابی بده

----------


## AMD

لینک جدید 
ftp://ftp.kworld.com.tw/kworld/CD/NX...920.110920.zip

----------

*A R A S H*

----------


## A R A S H

سلام دوست عزيز
اگر با درايوري كه جناب *AMD.POWER* گذاشتن كارتون راه نيفتاد به Device Manager بريد و روي سخت افزار ناشناخته (كارت تيوي) كليك راست كنيد و Properties رو بزنيد در كادر باز شده به تب Details رفته و از قسمت Hardware IDS يا يكي از قسمتهاي ديگه مقدار مربوط به Vendor ID و Device ID رو براي بنده قرار بديد تا درايورش رو براتون پيدا كنم
معمولا به اين صورت نوشته ميشه : PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_054C&SUBSYS_30CF103C&REV_A2

----------

*AMD*,*sohrab-az*

----------


## sohrab-az

Philips SAA7130, Hybrid Capture Device

----------


## sohrab-az

PCI\VEN_1131&DEV_7130&SUBSYS_20011131&REV_01
PCI\VEN_1131&DEV_7130&SUBSYS_20011131
PCI\VEN_1131&DEV_7130&CC_048000
PCI\VEN_1131&DEV_7130&CC_0480

----------


## sohrab-az

> لینک جدید 
> ftp://ftp.kworld.com.tw/kworld/CD/NX...920.110920.zip


من ا ین نرم افزار را دانلود و نصب کردم ولی کارش چیه؟

----------


## A R A S H

بفرماييد درايور كارت شما براي تمام ويندوزها
بايد به صورت دستي و از طريق Device Manager  نصب كنيد

----------

*AMD*

----------


## sohrab-az

> بفرماييد درايور كارت شما براي تمام ويندوزها
> بايد به صورت دستي و از طريق Device Manager  نصب كنيد


دوست عزیز داخل فایل زیپ  چیزی نست 4تافایل که قابل نصب وقابل خواندن هم نیست بشتر توضیح بدین

----------

*samad-ch*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## A R A S H

دوست گلم عرض كردم بايد بصورت دستي نصب بشه و فايل اجرايي براي نصب اتوماتيك نداره

اين فيلم رو ببينيد:

http://www.aparat.com/v/4MZTk

----------

*samad-ch*

----------


## sohrab-az

> دوست گلم عرض كردم بايد بصورت دستي نصب بشه و فايل اجرايي براي نصب اتوماتيك نداره
> 
> اين فيلم رو ببينيد:
> 
> http://www.aparat.com/v/4MZTk


دوست عزیز شما درست میفرمایید ولی یک بار از پست 10دانلود بفرما ببین داخل پوشه زیپ چیزی که شما میگید اصلاٌ وجود داره

----------

*samad-ch*

----------


## AMD

> من ا ین نرم افزار را دانلود و نصب کردم ولی کارش چیه؟


برادر الان درایور شما با درایوری که دادم نصب شده . تو دیوایس منیجر چک کنید .عکس از دیوایس منیجر بگذار .این هم نصب کنید برای کانال یابی و تماشای tv 
http://global.kworld-global.com/uplo...60.00.0070.zip

----------

*samad-ch*

----------


## A R A S H

> دوست عزیز شما درست میفرمایید ولی یک بار از پست 10دانلود بفرما ببین داخل پوشه زیپ چیزی که شما میگید اصلاٌ وجود داره


دوباره آپلود كردم
درايور براي ويندوزهاي 64 بيتي و 32 بيتي
*بايد بصورت دستي از طريق ديوايس منيجر و دادن مسير پوشه اي كه حاوي درايور ها هست نصب بشه* (فيلمي كه گذاشتم ببين)

----------

*samad-ch*

----------


## sohrab-az

روش پاک کردن نرم افزار قلبی (DVCC)از کنترل پنل سیستم چگونه است از پروگرام پاک نمیشه

----------

*samad-ch*

----------


## A R A S H

درايور چي شد؟ نصب شد؟

براي پاك كردن نرم افزارهايي كه پاك نميشن از برنامه زير استفاده كنيد :
*Revo Uninstaller Pro 3.1.2 + Portable حذف نرم افزار*

----------

*samad-ch*

----------


## sohrab-az

من درایو قبلی را کاملاٌ از سیستم پاک کردم اونم باید نصب بشه یا با درایوی که دانلود کردم پیش برم؟

----------

*samad-ch*

----------


## A R A S H

درايور قبلي نياز نيس فقط با همين كه براتون گذاشتم و با توجه به نسخه ويندوزتون نصب كنيد

----------

*samad-ch*

----------


## sohrab-az

من نصب کردم ولی کارت کچر من تی وی نداره واینکه باز میشه ولی برای نشان دادن تصویر فیش دی وی دی که قبلاٌ وصل میکردم در ویندوز xpنشان میداد نشان نمیده

----------

*samad-ch*

----------


## samad-ch

سلام
دوست عزیز این شماره که شما زدید شماره مدل نیست
Saa7130شماره چیپ هست که روی انواع و اقسام کارت تی وی استفاده شده.
من تقریبا اکثر کارت های موجود رو بررسی کرد
1_اکثر کارت تی وی های موجود سازگار با ایکس پی هستن و شرکت های سازنده ورژن سون رو بیرون ندادن
2_اگر درایور رو روی سون نصب کنی جایtvوavعوض میشه.یعنی شما وقتی روی avمیرید برفک دارید و وقتی روی tvمیرید صفحه سیاه رنگavبرات میاد و صدای کانال رو داری اما تصویر نداری
۳_فقط 1مدل کارت تی وی هست که با سون سازگار هست .اونم برا۳۲بیت
۴_هر کار بکنی نمیتونی مشکل رو حل کنی مگر اینکه مال شما همون باشه که با سون ساز گار هست
برنامه رو من دارم.برا سون هست.اگه کارت شما همون باشه که من گفتم بدون مشکل برات کار میکنه
یه عکس بزن بینم همونه یا نه

----------

*A R A S H*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## sohrab-az

تلاش بی فایده شد 
دوستان آخرین نسخه ویندوز xpسرویس بک 3چی هست ؟میخام ویندوز xpاستفاده کنم هرچند سرعت نداره وهنگ میکنه

----------


## AMD

> تلاش بی فایده شد 
> دوستان آخرین نسخه ویندوز xpسرویس بک 3چی هست ؟میخام ویندوز xpاستفاده کنم هرچند سرعت نداره وهنگ میکنه


ویندوز XP  سرویس پک 3 با اخرین اپدیت های 2014  دانلود کنید . از سایت SOFT98

----------

*A R A S H*,*sohrab-az*

----------


## sohrab-az

ویندوز 64بیتی بهتره یا 32 دانلود کنم ؟

----------


## AMD

> ویندوز 64بیتی بهتره یا 32 دانلود کنم ؟


32 بیت

----------

*sohrab-az*

----------


## kamyab1360

سلام دوست عزیز  من کارت کپچر اسنازی دارم. درایور و نرم افزارش رو هر چی میگردم نتونستم پیدا کنم. لطف میکنید برام ارسال کنید.
ویندوز 10 دارم . الان خود ویندوز به این صورت نصب کرده: SAA7130 TV Card

  Hardware ids:  PCI\VEN_1131&DEV_7130&SUBSYS_00001131&REV_01
Device instance path: PCI\VEN_1131&DEV_7130&SUBSYS_00001131&REV_01\5&3A8  90093&0&0000E0

----------


## shadies

سلام شماره چیپ اعلام کنید یک عکس از چیپ کارت بزارید  کمکت کنم

----------

